# hydraulic fluid question



## dcwn.45 (Jan 1, 2011)

Is there an additive to help remove or control moisture in the fluid?
My plow is old and though I change the fluid, it still seems to get moisture in and can freeze up.
I will change the motor gasket, lift cyl and all 3 packings eventually, but is there anything I can do to temporarily keep it working?


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Some plower put a cap full of heet in your fluid


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

I was having the same problem with mine and I sealed around the motor mount with RTV and no more problems. I change the fluid every fall and it drains as red as when I put it in. I use ATF in my old Western chain lift Proplow.


----------



## dcwn.45 (Jan 1, 2011)

Chiputz;1207193 said:


> I was having the same problem with mine and I sealed around the motor mount with RTV and no more problems. I change the fluid every fall and it drains as red as when I put it in. I use ATF in my old Western chain lift Proplow.


Yes but I also need to replace the lift ram(it is pitted and I suspect letting moisture in) and would like to limp it along for a bit longer
Is it ok to put in some heet or is there something else?


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

I've heard of people using the capful of HEET and never having problems. When you get a chance to seal around the motor base it should seal it up. My lift ram is pitted also but I still don't get water in there anymore. Another little advice, make sure you put a dedicated ground from your lift motor motor mount bolt back to the truck chassis or neg terminal on the battery as the undercarriage can lose it's contact over time due to corrosion. Then the motor finds it's ground through the pump and it won't be long and you'll be replacing a $150 pump.


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

dcwn.45;1207279 said:


> Yes but I also need to replace the lift ram(it is pitted and I suspect letting moisture in) and would like to limp it along for a bit longer
> Is it ok to put in some heet or is there something else?


If you don't have fluid leaking out, you're not getting water in.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What are you running for a breather? The gray Fisher/Western/Blizzard is very effective at keeping moisture out.

As mentioned, if you're not leaking fluid from your ram seals, it's unlikely moisture is getting in.


----------



## dcwn.45 (Jan 1, 2011)

So I re_did the gasket from the motor to pump and it looked like that was the culprit
Did a fluid change and while I was at it I replaced the main pivot bolt (it was loose and too damaged to tighten)
So we will see if I'm fixed 
Thanks a ton for all the helpful replies everyone!
This is a great site



2COR517;1208167 said:


> What are you running for a breather? The gray Fisher/Western/Blizzard is very effective at keeping moisture out.
> 
> As mentioned, if you're not leaking fluid from your ram seals, it's unlikely moisture is getting in.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

FWIW Central Parts lists an antifreeze (sold in 1oz) for plow hydraulics systems. No idea what it is- never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

justme-;1208527 said:


> FWIW Central Parts lists an antifreeze (sold in 1oz) for plow hydraulics systems. No idea what it is- never heard of such a thing.


It's probably HEET.. for $4.95... lol


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

dcwn.45;1208318 said:



> So I re_did the gasket from the motor to pump and it looked like that was the culprit
> Did a fluid change and while I was at it I replaced the main pivot bolt (it was loose and too damaged to tighten)
> So we will see if I'm fixed
> Thanks a ton for all the helpful replies everyone!
> This is a great site


Hope it helped.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Not to get into thermodynamics and physics, but if you have a leak out (even under pressure) you have a leak in.Thumbs Up


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1209299 said:


> Not to get into thermodynamics and physics, but if you have a leak out (even under pressure) you have a leak in.Thumbs Up


Hmmm.....Check valves let fluid flow one direction only all day long.

It is possible - though maybe not very likely - that the seal is indeed working as a check valve.


----------



## dcwn.45 (Jan 1, 2011)

2COR517;1209339 said:


> Hmmm.....Check valves let fluid flow one direction only all day long.
> 
> It is possible - though maybe not very likely - that the seal is indeed working as a check valve.


SO far so good!
I did order a couple gaskets for the motor-pump just to have on hand, they are 1.40 each so it will be easier than permatex
Thanks again everyone for the help!


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

I used the gaskets too, I just ran a bead around the motor base where it mounts to the housing because the gaskets I got were cork and was still getting water in. Sorry if I confused you.


----------

